# FreeBSD 8.0 unable to start wpa_supplicant



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried to install 8.0 on 2 different laptops but I couldnt get wifi working.. the interface is ok, ural0, but when wpa_supplicant tries to use it I get an error saying the device cannot be initialized (sorry cant post original message now)

no problem installing 7.2.. on both machines.. any hint for wifi on 8.0?

thnx


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

The way wifi is set up changed between 7.x and 8.x. You're probably using the 'old' syntax.

Sticky: Important wireless networking change in FreeBSD 8

Also see the handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## bany (Jun 4, 2010)

didnt knew.. thank you


----------

